# Crappie size and limit



## whodeyfamily

What is the minimum size and most you can catch in a day here in Ohio?


----------



## buckeyelake08

I believe its none and none..


----------



## owner89883

I was just looking at the regulations pamphlet and the only limit I see is under the specific water areas. you can get a pamphlet anywhere licenses are sold. I got a nice 11 1/4 incher today here in Northeastern Ohio at Springfield lake. I also got 5 more to go with it(not quite as big but still nice)!$


----------



## Corn

Crappie Located in...
Delaware Lake (including the Olentangy River upstream to the Waldo dam, and Whetstone Creek upstream to St. Rt. 229), Alum Creek Lake, Deer Creek Lake(Fayette-Pickaway Co.), Tappan Lake, Seneca Lake, and Caesar Creek Lake 

Daily Limit - none
Minimum Size - 9 inches 

Here is online link for regs. 

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing.aspx


----------

